# Where can I buy a custom stand and canopy for 120 gallon ?



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm back in the hobby after 8 years off and picked up a 120 gallon and would like to get a custom stand and canopy like the one I use to have on my tank below.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

PM me for the place in Florida USA where I got both of my setups. They do custom tanks, canopy hoods and cabinets. I'm sure if you give them the dimensions of your tank (make sure to specify whether acrylic or glass) they can assist.


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Where in the US are you? I found someone on FB that does beautiful custom stands/canopies. I have a 120 as well (48"x24" footprint) and he charged $750.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I like the hinges on your top, appears to give good access to the top of tank.


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> I like the hinges on your top, appears to give good access to the top of tank.


Allows for a lot of access to the tank, to be sure. Only drawback is since there is since it is hinged in the middle, the swing part is quite heavy. I specifically asked that the stand be taller (~6" if memory serves me correctly) than "normal" for greater access underneath but that resulted in needing a step stool to keep it from falling back on itself. Most likely I'll simply continue utilizing the clamps to prop it open to feed or clean.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Sounds good. Both my canopy tops when open didn't allow for good access for cleaning. The smaller one (180gal) is easy to remove temporarily, but I had the one on my 450gal redone so it now opens fully and allows complete access to top of tank.


----------



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

I live in New Hampshire.


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Check out Robert Welcome on FB. He is in CT.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009914137836


----------



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks! Do you happen to have his email?


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

[email protected]


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

cardosoj said:


> Thanks! Do you happen to have his email?


Did you end up ordering one from him?


----------

